# Angels and Demons



## cucu

Someone can translate *Angels and Demons* into Finnish???

That's the book's name Dan Brown wrote.

Kiitos...


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Enkelit ja demonit

*Not in the ambigram style, but it still helps, eh?


----------



## cucu

Without ambigram, there is no use  just writing its translation 

Sağol Ekin.


----------



## jonquiliser

Enkelit ja demonit.


----------

